# How to acquire bank charter in Mexico?



## jajas02 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi. I'm a student from the Philippines and I got this sudden interest on how to open a bank business in Mexico.. I mean, what are the requirements to set up a bank in Mexico? I've been searching all over the internet but of no luck. I'm hoping someone here can provide me an answer..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

jajas02 said:


> Hi. I'm a student from the Philippines and I got this sudden interest on how to open a bank business in Mexico.. I mean, what are the requirements to set up a bank in Mexico? I've been searching all over the internet but of no luck. I'm hoping someone here can provide me an answer..


A sudden interest to open a bank?
You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## jajas02 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not the interest of opening a bank.. I'm just interested in the "requirements and procedures" on how to open a chartered bank in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jajas02 said:


> Not the interest of opening a bank.. I'm just interested in the "requirements and procedures" on how to open a chartered bank in Mexico.


Is this a homework exercise for a business class?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Is this a homework exercise for a business class?


it sure sounds like it to me. :yo:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A question to be asked at an office of the Mexican Embassy or one of the Consular offices, I'm thinking.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> A question to be asked at an office of the Mexican Embassy or one of the Consular offices, I'm thinking.


very good answer Longford ---


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes good answer Longford, now answer my question on the VISA thread.......


I would ask here: Banco de México


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've thought about this sort of thing before, seeing when I win the lottery i would want to start a bank franchise


----------

